# NAMES



## t-bird (Mar 29, 2001)

I have two rollers one is a check the other is a bluebar wut shuld I name them they are very young but I think the bluebar is a male and the check is a female need good names for both.THANKS

------------------


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

romeo and juliet

------------------
luke


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

Ren and Stimpy


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

bevis and butthead or ray and judy. or violent j and shaggy 2 dope or eminem and dr.dre

------------------
luke


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

Heckle and Jeckle Bonnie and Clyde Gargantua and Pantagruel


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

jake and jack jekel

------------------
luke


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

Dr. Evil and Mini Me!!!


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

Batman & Robin!!!


----------



## ludus54 (Dec 26, 2000)

Mork & Mindy!!!!


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Bevis and Butthead OR Ray and Judy. Hmmm...

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

bernie and cosmo

------------------
luke


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

ralph and alice, pebbles and bam-bam, ed and trixie, ike and mike, now and later

------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

venus and apollo


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

THUNDER AND LIGHTING We have a winner.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

miss piggie and kermet 

------------------
luke


----------



## t-bird (Mar 29, 2001)

The names everyone is giving are very good I dont know withch ones to use yet but will very soon.THANKS p.s keep them going.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

tbird how about jack and jill or fred and wilma or tom and jerry/////////////


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

Donnie and Marie, Lucy and Desi









------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

bill clinton and monica lewinski! 

------------------
luke


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

mach 5

------------------
luke


----------



## steven debling (Apr 24, 2001)

pigeon smigeon and pigeon wigeon


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

i have a pigeon named smigeon

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Samson & Delilah (dee lie la).

Jennifer & Puff Daddy.

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

dr.dre and eminem

------------------
luke


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

lennie and squiggy
hansel and gretel
frick and frack

------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

garfield and odie! O.g and gangsta

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Sonny & Cher.

George and Weazy.

--Ray


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

archie and dingbat

------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

meat head and little girl

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Mork & Mindy
Scully & Mulder
Pebbles & Bam-Bam
Tarzan & Jane
Yogi & Boo-Boo
Boris & Natasha
Niles & Daphne
Tristan & Isolde
Conan & Zena
Darrin & Samantha
Al & Peg
Popeye & Olive
Mac & Tosh
Cleopatra & Mark-Anthony
Herman & Lilly
Roger & Jessica
Desi & Lucy
George & Gracie
Homer & Marge
Archie & Edith
Daphnis & Chloe
Fred & Ginger


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

Sten & Rimpy

------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

jin and juice

------------------
luke


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Adam And Eve???????


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

scooby and shaggy

------------------
luke


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

Ulysses, and Penelope

------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

i had a pigeon that would always attack me when i went in the loft he would always fly down and sit on my head and peck me till i left i called him pecker but i still don't know why he attacked me i always treated him special 

------------------
luke


----------



## ltlcntrygrl01 (May 31, 2001)

Lady Guinevere (Lady of Leoness) & 
Sir Lance a Lot or King Arthur

Then you could call their roost Camelot!


----------

